# STEROIDS FORUM > IGF-1 LR3, HGH, and INSULIN QUESTIONS >  Peptides and Sarms- worth the money?

## Weah

I don't want to take some kind of steroids and are therefore seeking alternatives for sports performance.

For a long time I wanted to run Hgh and some AAS but I don't want the negative sides that AAS can cause and I can't afford HGH, so I am seeking some help from you guys.

Is there any peptides who are worth spending my money on? I also wonder if someone would rather recommend me taking SARMS or maybe stack it with some peptides?

----------


## kmms

what kind of sports performance? i don't think peptides will give you a performance edge i.e. throwing or kicking straighter, farther, faster etc. but with mod grf and ghrp's i've noticed that my recovery time from weight training has dropped considerably. i'm pushing heavier weights around while getting less and less sore from the workouts. also my sleep has improved tremendously and i'm less likely to toss and turn due to anxiety about the next days performance. i've been competing in my sport for 20 years now and wish i'd have known about peptides much sooner. just be sure you're getting some that are made in north america, pretty sure everything else would be junk.

----------


## Weah

> what kind of sports performance? i don't think peptides will give you a performance edge i.e. throwing or kicking straighter, farther, faster etc. but with mod grf and ghrp's i've noticed that my recovery time from weight training has dropped considerably. i'm pushing heavier weights around while getting less and less sore from the workouts. also my sleep has improved tremendously and i'm less likely to toss and turn due to anxiety about the next days performance. i've been competing in my sport for 20 years now and wish i'd have known about peptides much sooner. just be sure you're getting some that are made in north america, pretty sure everything else would be junk.


I play soccer and have been overtrained a couple of times.last time I took a bloodtest, my CK(Creatine kinase) were around 3900, so I think that's enough evidence that I train like I animal :Smilie:  I train with weights around 4-5 times a week. Shorter recovery and sleep would have been great. I also want to more strength and endurance. So what exatly would you recommend? What kind of sports do you compete in?

----------


## Weah

Bump

----------


## kmms

it's pretty straightforward really, 1 saturation dose (1mcg per kg) per day at night on an empty stomach before bed for the anti aging/sleep benefits. 

additional pins, whether at saturation level or not, aid in recovery, strength gains, anabolism, lipolysis etc. the real key is to add those additional pins when your activity demands it i.e. pre fasted cardio for lipolysis, post work out for muscle recovery/strength/lbm etc. you'll get the most benefit when your stomach is completely empty when you pin, follow it up 15-20 mins later with only proteins then carbs, save fats for other meals.

----------


## Weah

The reason for me for taking something is for soccer performance. Do you think peptides is the best for me?

----------


## Shsm

Loved Ostarine. Energy benefits were incredible...I felt like I could jump up and run a marathon any second. Minimal side effects. Great stuff...

----------


## Weah

> Loved Ostarine. Energy benefits were incredible...I felt like I could jump up and run a marathon any second. Minimal side effects. Great stuff...


What kind of dose and for how long did you use it? Have you had a log?

----------


## Shsm

> What kind of dose and for how long did you use it? Have you had a log?


12.5 mg ED administered first thing in the morning for 4 weeks. I initially planned on running that dose 8 weeks but I stopped short. I had somewhat a log, however it wasn't very descriptive and if I was you I wouldn't care much for it. In the end of those 4 weeks I gained 5 or so pounds with a minimal increase in body fat with almost absolutely no side effects whatsoever.

If I was to run it again I would run it at 25 mg ED for 4-6 weeks.

My nipples were puffy around 3 days when I woke up in the morning and looked in the mirror which led me to do some research which led me to discovering Ostarine causes a slight increase in E2. I started administering Arimidex at 0.25 mg EOD a few days after and they returned back to normal the next day.

Not really any side effects while on. No acne, minimal suppression - if any, nothing. The taste of the Ostarine was horrendous (tastes like a mixture of gasoline and liquor) but I just gulped it down and chased it with water.

PCT was overkill. Nolvadex 40/40/20/20 and Clomid 100/50/50/50 when in reality all I needed was a few weeks of 20 mg Nolvadex. Blood work was great. High above normal ranges for my age in Testosterone and E2 in the slightly below normal-normal range.

----------


## kmms

> The reason for me for taking something is for soccer performance. Do you think peptides is the best for me?


well i certainly don't think they'll help you run faster or kick further or stronger or with more spin, or make better decisions on the field if that's what you mean. they should certainly help you recover better from hours of play though, you would probably sleep better making you more rested for a game etc.

----------


## Weah

I understand. The question is if I should go for gear or peptides.



> well i certainly don't think they'll help you run faster or kick further or stronger or with more spin, or make better decisions on the field if that's what you mean. they should certainly help you recover better from hours of play though, you would probably sleep better making you more rested for a game etc.

----------


## kmms

why limit yourself? mod grf/ghrp's and test are an outstanding combo

----------


## largerthannormal

I'd say start less, one or the other. We can always add n adjust. Messing with igf levels and increasing test may be a lil too much for his first time. Also so many pins for a guy who's just starting he may want to consider just test. Although we still do not know his stats and such recommendations could be way off.. .

Hey bro how old are you? Height? Weight?

----------


## largerthannormal

Although I see soccer as a sport of skill over size n strength. I do play so I understand speed and agility is tgr best attribute. Although if you use these chemicals you can train high explosive movements , Olympic movements as being large isn't the best as it does slow you down. Keep your diet lean and hit up your squats and leg extensions / curls. Lots of core training..being able to squat 400lbs isn't going to make you kick harder strength is not needed as much as power. Work your power.. explosiveness

----------


## Weah

Im training explosiveness all the time. Either in the gym or outside the gym. I am 22 years old, 190cm and around 90kg, 6% bodyfat. I can deadlift 250kg, and benchpress 130kg. 
Keep talking :Wink:

----------


## Juced_porkchop

> I don't want to take some kind of steroids and are therefore seeking alternatives for sports performance.
> 
> For a long time I wanted to run Hgh and some AAS but I don't want the negative sides that AAS can cause and I can't afford HGH, so I am seeking some help from you guys.
> 
> Is there any peptides who are worth spending my money on? I also wonder if someone would rather recommend me taking SARMS or maybe stack it with some peptides?


I think peptides and SARMs are GREAT!
I rec something simple first time around like IGF1LR3 or IGF-1Des 
then maybe a ghrp/cjc combo

Here is an article I made a while back on peptides that might help: http://forums.steroid.com/showthread...=#.UNxnp4YmHT0

and here is one I made on SARMS--> http://forums.steroid.com/showthread...=#.UNx0IoYmHT0

hope it helps a bit.













*Follow me on Twitter for advanced in-depth peptide, supplement and AAS knowledge, along with all things bodybuilding!* *Follow me->* @Juced_porkchop

----------


## Juced_porkchop

> Im training explosiveness all the time. Either in the gym or outside the gym. I am 22 years old, 190cm and around 90kg, 6% bodyfat. I can deadlift 250kg, and benchpress 130kg. 
> Keep talking


I rec waitign till 25+ for any aas use so carful for OTC supps that may just be aas.

I think peps might be better right now, SARMS ... i unno, it is better then aas at this age though.







*Follow me on Twitter for advanced in-depth peptide, supplement and AAS knowledge, along with all things bodybuilding!* *Follow me->* @Juced_porkchop

----------


## Weah

> I rec waitign till 25+ for any aas use so carful for OTC supps that may just be aas.
> 
> I think peps might be better right now, SARMS... i unno, it is better then aas at this age though.


Have you ever used Sarms yourself? Even though I wrote 22years old, I am 25 next year. I did write wrong and I didn't see it before now. I am ready for anything that can help me with giving me a extra edge and help me with my performance in soccer and in training general.

----------


## kmms

> I think peptides and SARMs are GREAT!
> *I rec something simple first time around like IGF1LR3 or IGF-1Des 
> then maybe a ghrp/cjc combo*
> 
> Here is an article I made a while back on peptides that might help: http://forums.steroid.com/showthread...=#.UNxnp4YmHT0
> 
> and here is one I made on SARMS--> http://forums.steroid.com/showthread...=#.UNx0IoYmHT0
> 
> hope it helps a bit.


i don't know man. there is literally no science to back up igf lr3 or des. meanwhile there is loads of peer reviewed evidence to back up mod grf 1-29 and ghrp's. cjc is junk, just like lr3 and des.

----------


## gixxerboy1

I used lr3 a few times and saw nothing from it. My boy switched to des and likes it alot better.

----------


## Juced_porkchop

I have seen studies on IGF and used it myself. IGF plays a role in many functions and i have seen results for myself. that's MY proof. ;-)

CJC is NOT junk...... there is studies on that also.... I dont feel like getting into a debate on it though. to each his own..






*Follow me on Twitter for advanced in-depth peptide, supplement and AAS knowledge, along with all things bodybuilding!* *Follow me->* @Juced_porkchop

----------


## Weah

I trust you guys. Can you please tell me a cycle you would recommend to take? I am open to anything that cant help my sports performance :Smilie:

----------


## kmms

trying to compare cjc to mod grf1-29 would be like trying to compare a mcdonalds cheeseburger to a grass fed dry aged steak. they are not the same product therefore anyone selling cjc and trying to pass it off as mod grf1-29(which most vendors do) probably does not know where the product originated which means it was made in china which means it is junk. everyone has the option to choose from cjc or mod grf1-29. if you choose cjc over mod grf1-29 then you are making an unwise uneducated decision.

----------


## largerthannormal

> trying to compare cjc to mod grf1-29 would be like trying to compare a mcdonalds cheeseburger to a grass fed dry aged steak. they are not the same product therefore anyone selling cjc and trying to pass it off as mod grf1-29(which most vendors do) probably does not know where the product originated which means it was made in china which means it is junk. everyone has the option to choose from cjc or mod grf1-29. if you choose cjc over mod grf1-29 then you are making an unwise uneducated decision.


Tell me the difference..cjc-1295 no DAC vs modgrf1-29.(besides the 4 amino acid substitions which I think was a positive addition to the grf) I agree CJC alone would be near worthless. But most don't run it alone.. why is CJC junk? 

I will guess you mean cjc1295 is junk and cjc1295 (WO DAC) is grf1-29(AKA Sermorelin)... wen you remove the lysine/DAC technically it is no longer cjc-1295 but actually grf1-29. I'm guessing it was just to make it easier on buyers since they were familiar with the term cjc1295 then instead of calling it mod grf1-29 the just said (1295 with no DAC) to mke it easier on customers? This was my understanding... correct me if I am wrong? Not bein smartassy , I really wanna know if I'm missing info

----------


## calstate23

> I don't want to take some kind of steroids and are therefore seeking alternatives for sports performance.
> 
> For a long time I wanted to run Hgh and some AAS but I don't want the negative sides that AAS can cause and I can't afford HGH, so I am seeking some help from you guys.
> 
> Is there any peptides who are worth spending my money on? I also wonder if someone would rather recommend me taking SARMS or maybe stack it with some peptides?


NO....It is not worth it...Save you some time and money....Stop looking for the unattainable..It only happens with 3 things..........

GH, Steroids, and slin.....That is all bodybuilders life

----------


## largerthannormal

> NO....It is not worth it...Save you some time and money....Stop looking for the unattainable..It only happens with 3 things..........
> 
> GH, Steroids, and slin.....That is all bodybuilders life


I disagree there's many peptides that will mimic what GH does maybe not to the extent but you still can get the equivilant of 2 to 3ius per inj ( up to 3x per day) with a few peptides. Its a very good option for those who can not obtain a script

----------


## Weah

> NO....It is not worth it...Save you some time and money....Stop looking for the unattainable..It only happens with 3 things..........
> 
> GH, Steroids, and slin.....That is all bodybuilders life


I see. Have you seen that I play soccer and are going to compete in crossfit? I don't want to be huge or a bodybuilder, I want to look athtletic,perform better in soccer. Better endurance,strength etc.. Some suggestions of what to take?

----------


## Weah

> I disagree there's many peptides that will mimic what GH does maybe not to the extent but you still can get the equivilant of 2 to 3ius per inj ( up to 3x per day) with a few peptides. Its a very good option for those who can not obtain a script


You need to mention what kind of peptides you mean I should use then.

----------


## largerthannormal

Cjc-1295 w/o DAC in combination with a ghrp 6 or 2. (Personal preference -6)

Sarms I've read reviews on and they seem great( no personal experience)

All of these are alternatives that produce similar effects as aas or gh

----------


## Weah

> Cjc-1295 w/o DAC in combination with a ghrp 6 or 2. (Personal preference -6)
> 
> Sarms I've read reviews on and they seem great( no personal experience)
> 
> All of these are alternatives that produce similar effects as aas or gh


Okey. Will do some research on those compounds then. Do I need to pin peptides? Like I have said before, I want to take what's best for soccer performance without having a lot of side effects.

----------


## largerthannormal

yes, slin pins, very small pins very small amount.

----------


## calstate23

> I disagree there's many peptides that will mimic what GH does maybe not to the extent but you still can get the equivilant of 2 to 3ius per inj ( up to 3x per day) with a few peptides. Its a very good option for those who can not obtain a script


I disagree....You are true but I say what I say because why would you want to take something that mimics something else???

Kind of like if you're going to waste your money on generic gh why not just spend the extra money for the real stuff???

And no, you are COMPLETELY WRONG on the "equivilent" to 2-3 iu's a day ha ha that is a joke....*You OBVIOUSLY HAVE NEVER TOUCHED PHARM GRADE HGH*...And please, don't try to say you have because I know for a FACT you haven't or else you wouldn't have said that comment...Not comparable whatsoever!!

----------


## largerthannormal

I never claimed I have bro, 
All I'm saying is many cannot obtain pharm grade and this would be great alternative to those who can't.

I can say I have seen blood work from both and there is similarities.

On another note we can agree to disagree bro but no need to talk like that, laugh and such is there? 

No hard feelings and I made no claims I've been on pharmgGH or the type to give false info or lie.

My research has presented to me this info, I'm only passing on what many have claimed

Also I agreed with you and did specify " not to the extent"

----------


## calstate23

> I never claimed I have bro, 
> All I'm saying is many cannot obtain pharm grade and this would be great alternative to those who can't.
> 
> I can say I have seen blood work from both and there is similarities.
> 
> On another note we can agree to disagree bro but no need to talk like that, laugh and such is there? 
> 
> No hard feelings and I made no claims I've been on pharmgGH or the type to give false info or lie.
> 
> My research has presented to me this info, I'm only passing on what many have claimed


Sorry, wasn't tryin to be a di*k...Drinkin and writin over here.....

I agree to the fact that you can get SOME SORT OF A RESULT, but it is not comparable to hgh....Even generic gh can't come close to pharm grade....

I say, if you're willing to take peptides, take the REAL thing...Save all your money you would have spent and in a few months you have real thing with 10x better results!!

----------


## likelifting

I'm so fVcking burned out on talking about HGH and buying it, etc. Now it seems like even if you buy from a fairly reliable source someone sez its bullshit and flush it. Fvck it till things get back on track. I'm rolling with peps and see what happens.

----------


## largerthannormal

Lol its cool bro, I do agree with you.. for me its not a money issue its the "obtaining a script"

If I had the choice I'd be right there with ya!! 

I'm about to crack one open myself! :Wink:

----------


## calstate23

> Lol its cool bro, I do agree with you.. for me its not a money issue its the "obtaining a script"
> 
> If I had the choice I'd be right there with ya!! 
> 
> I'm about to crack one open myself!


Search high and low for a script....You will be happy man..Of course you won't probably get the doses you want but save them up....Gh + steroids = BLOW UP TIME, BLOW UP BIG TIME

----------


## largerthannormal

I've ben working on it past 6 months I'm sure sooner or later I'll have a lil more luck. 

I made the mistake of generics few months back, blood work came back bunk. Never ever doing that again. Wasn't a money issue again but easy to obtain. 

I'll keep on it!!

----------


## Weah

Just wanted to say thank you to everyone who has helped me out on this site!

I have been overtraining in way too many months and have finally started to get a grip on my life and seem and feel that I am myself again. Now I can't understand what the hell I have been doing for the last 12-16 months when it comes to nutrition,training, not being concious on all the thing I have doing to myself. I don't want to suffer anymore, and I love the fact that I actually have energy to talk to people-care about them. I have decided to not use any gear, and just listen to my body. Finally I have a started to study too, I am going to be a osteophat, just love to read and learn about the body instead of feeling a lot of stress about the fact that I need to workout before the day ends. The plan is to first take a bachelor degree in Osteophaty and then I am going further educate, so I am becoming a Osteopathic doctor.

Like I said, I just want to say thank for the knowledge you guys have been given me in here and hope that everyone feel happy within and the peace that I feel at the time.

----------


## largerthannormal

Dude that's great to hear!! Congrats bro and good luck!

----------


## sixfootseven

> why limit yourself? mod grf/ghrp's and test are an outstanding combo


I will be running this combo soon op, I will let you know how it goes

----------


## Patryn

> I see. Have you seen that I play soccer and are going to compete in crossfit? I don't want to be huge or a bodybuilder, I want to look athtletic,perform better in soccer. Better endurance,strength etc.. Some suggestions of what to take?


I suggest Ostarine and GW-501516 if you're stuck on SARMs . When you are ready for AAS, I feel that you will benefit from test and equipose only. Nearly every other AAS will negatively impact your soccer and crossfit.

----------

